# Thoughts on 3M Scotchgard Film



## motion (Feb 3, 2006)

do it or you'll regret it. Had it done with several different companies in California and the best I've ever seen even up to today is still the guys with Premier (www.premiermobilegroup.com). Just do a search, there's plenty of info on here about it.


----------



## cjut01 (Sep 25, 2007)

cjut01 said:


> I did not get it on my G35 4 years ago and I regret it. I am expecting my 335i Vert within 2 weeks and I already have an appointment at http://www.detailingdynamics.com to get the front bumper, lower side panels, headlights and hood done. These folks have been recommended alot here as well as other forums. They work on alot of really high end cars. They don't use precut kits but based upon recommendations I doubt seriously if they ever do damage to the paint and it likely gives them the opportunity to wrap better. I will ask them.


 Just picked up the car last night and it looks great. With any kind of metallic paint, especially a little on the dark side, the lines don't really show much at all, unless you are looking for them. The folks that I used (linky above) are great. The lower side panels and sills I think are going to help alot, because even when I first picked up the car there was already a surface scratch on the sill! (Dealer buffed it out, of course). As for the precut vs. not, this shop does not use precut. From what I could see by watching, they sort of lift the edge slightly, 90 degrees and cut parallel to the car body. They definitely do not just cut through the material into the paint.

I will post pics on Friday because that's the first time I will be home in the daylight.


----------



## taxdr1965 (Dec 4, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a good installer in either westchester or rockland county, NY? Also what did you pay for a 335ix?


----------



## Darrenbmw (Jun 15, 2007)

waiter said:


> My dealer swears by this film. The cost is $750 for the front and side mirrors. Seems like a good idea in theory by protecting from rocks, etc. Anybody try it and have good or bad results?


I had it done by a professional AFTER I left the dealership as I did my entire front bumper, hood (24 inches, not 18), mirrors, side doors, panels and it was a total of about 1100.00. But, others on here have said make SURE the person knows what they are doing, and I cannot stress that 'enough'. If it's the dealership, you shouldn't have to worry as they should back up their product. I had originally hired a guy who seemed very professional, had great references, but only 1.5 years experience, and he used a pre-cut kit, but it was the wrong kit, and it looked terrible, so I had to pay the 2nd guy money to take it OFF, and then do it right. So, that is why mine cost 1100.00 or it would have been about 850.00. But, in order to get an appointment with him it took a week to get it done and that stuff sticks good.

Long story short, my car looks flawless, and you can't even see any lines ANYWHERE. He has been doing it like 12 years or something and he does use the 3M product. He is the "only" person that Mercedes, Lexus and Acura use here in the Twin Cities, so he was kind to do mine on the side. Well, kind meaning he got paid well too.  But, he sure could have said no, as he wasn't hurting for the business.

It took about 3 hours to get OFF the first kit that was put on very poorly, but once that was done and he was able to prep the car for the application of the new bra, it went relatively quickly.

His install, literally has ONE line and that is it. It's across the hood at about 24 inches, and from about 5 feet away you can still see it, but you have to look, and personally it does not bother me in the slightest as I know I won't get dings in the paint. He has no seams anywhere, and even took OFF the BMW logo on the hood so there wouldn't be a circle around that too .. he was phenomenal.

Moral: GET SOMEONE WHO KNOWS what they are doing. I love it and wouldn't think of having a car without it. I've seen some Lexus cars at the dealership that had it on for 4 to 5 years, and they took it off to see the paint condition and it looked BRAND NEW. This stuff really is amazing. 

Best of Luck to you ..


----------



## motion (Feb 3, 2006)

do the whole hood if your gal / wife lets you. I love not seeing the line and makes it much much easier for me to clean without worrying bout getting wax on it.


----------



## taxdr1965 (Dec 4, 2007)

I just had it done yesterday in rockland county. Came out real nice. I have pics if you like. I never had it done on amy of my previous cars, but I remember the front end was always messed up within a year, since I live in the NY metro area.


----------



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

motion said:


> do the whole hood if your gal / wife lets you. I love not seeing the line and makes it much much easier for me to clean without worrying bout getting wax on it.


Totally agree! That's what I did and I'm very glad. I was preparing myself to deal with the hood line, when I askes the installer how much extra the whole hood would be. I forget how much extra it was, but in the scheme of things, it wasn't too much. I did the whole fenders too. Very glad I went that route!


----------



## Unco Mikie (Mar 18, 2010)

*Invisible Bra*

:yikes:It sounds like you had some extensive work done. All I am looking for is something to protect the hood, bumpers, and perhaps the mirrors. Can you tell me which company you uses?


NTB said:


> Just had my hood, mirrors, front bumper, headlights, and door edges done for $1,100 with the precut 3M film.
> 
> Talked to the installer for a few hours about the install process.
> 
> ...


----------

